# How to tell if your mice are pregnant



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

How will I be able to tell if my mice are pregnant?, Is it ok to leave two pregnant mice in the same enclosure so they all live and give birth in there? And when they do give birth should I leave the male in there, or remove him before they give birth? Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

females get quite quite large when pregnant you can see a definative bulge

i keep groups of one male to 5 females and leve them together all through pregnancy and birth i only remove the youngsters once they are weaned and ready to be house seperately


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks mate as soon as they're deffinatley pregnant ill be feeding the male off I'm getting ASFs


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Antonyw said:


> How will I be able to tell if my mice are pregnant?, Is it ok to leave two pregnant mice in the same enclosure so they all live and give birth in there? And when they do give birth should I leave the male in there, or remove him before they give birth? Thanks. :2thumb:



Pick it up by the tail (gently) and if it is pregnant trust me you will know.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

deefa139 said:


> Pick it up by the tail (gently) and if it is pregnant trust me you will know.


Thanks mate how long after u put them together r they normally pregnant by only day two like but they've been mating


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Antonyw said:


> Thanks mate how long after u put them together r they normally pregnant by only day two like but they've been mating


Probably pregnant by now. You can leave him in until she starts showing and he should be fine but as soon as she gives birth she can get pregnant again.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

deefa139 said:


> Probably pregnant by now. You can leave him in until she starts showing and he should be fine but as soon as she gives birth she can get pregnant again.


Yeah I read that on another site, I might just let them give birth and give him a few more days to get them pregnant again. Thanks


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Antonyw said:


> Yeah I read that on another site, I might just let them give birth and give him a few more days to get them pregnant again. Thanks


It's always advisable to give the mouse a break between litters.


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

check this link out http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/breeding.cfm


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

koyotee3 said:


> check this link out Breeding Mice, mating to birth


Thanks mate


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

u will know when theyer pregnant but as said above its advisable for breaks between babies as the more close together they are the smaller amounts she will have z


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

kenobi said:


> females get quite quite large when pregnant you can see a definative bulge
> 
> i keep groups of one male to 5 females and leve them together all through pregnancy and birth i only remove the youngsters once they are weaned and ready to be house seperately



Is that also true for rats...???


----------

